
Free Pitch Deck Presentation Template for PowerPoint and Keynote - bartekurbanski
http://pitchdeck.improvepresentation.com
======
tsheng
Nice gesture but I'm a little surprised this made top of HN. Slow news day?

------
austenallred
The lettering overlaps on slide 13 [http://d.pr/i/Myfh](http://d.pr/i/Myfh)

Analysis is spelled wrong on slide 10 [http://d.pr/i/Tu1S](http://d.pr/i/Tu1S)

Your "investing" slide isn't aligned properly
[http://d.pr/i/fFJR](http://d.pr/i/fFJR)

And this is how your "contact the authors" page looks
[http://d.pr/i/PLlp](http://d.pr/i/PLlp)

Just thought you would want to know. Cool templates, though.

~~~
bartekurbanski
austenallred you're the man! Thanks for your time reviewing our presentation.
We'll fix everything soon.

------
aridiculous
I'm sure it's a step up from no design.

But this "modern colorful web design" style isn't necessarily the best design
system to present your business idea. It's a trend, so it looks familiar to
viewers of your presentation, which is good. However, it also communicates
young and inexperienced in my opinion.

------
eddotman
Hey, this looks really great! Very clean layout. Looks like you have a typo
under "competitor analysis" though.

~~~
bartekurbanski
thanks for the feedback, git push coming up :)

------
adamzerner
What happens if you want to add another slide? Is it easy for your additions
to stay consistent with the design?

------
brianbreslin
great job. was happy to tweet for you guys.

